# Are there any African expats in Lebanon?



## saunpaul15 (Jul 29, 2014)

Hello all I did a research on lebanon and found out there are hardly Black people there and I read that there's racism in the country and there are hardly Africans in any of the social gatherings,I'm worried about all this because I'm moving there to work. .. Please your opinion is welcome if you're lebanese or have been there. . Thank you.


----------



## Socceroos17 (Jul 28, 2014)

What will you work in and in which area?


----------



## saunpaul15 (Jul 29, 2014)

It's a low class job like a receptionist during the day and a waiter at night .. I was a semi pro footballer . but things didn't go well its a long story . but I'm from Africa


----------



## saunpaul15 (Jul 29, 2014)

and its gonna be in beirut


----------



## Socceroos17 (Jul 28, 2014)

The fact is that there is kind of discrimination based on race in Lebanon (sadly). However like several countries, you also have great and respectful people. It really depends. This discrimination is not violent at all. It is just that some people will look at you in a different way or talk to you in a mean way. 

And as you said, it is hardly to find black people there. Mainly black people there are from Nigeria, Senegal, Ghana and they work in gas stations. Lately you also have some black ladies from Kenya who work in houses as maids.

I feel sorry that we still talk about black and white and racism in the 21st century but this is the fact.


----------

